# CRS grading guide



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

*Grade S* (Vibrant red and white, white portion is about the same as red)


















*Grade A* (Thin white with slight to some transparence)










*Grade B*































*Grade C* (No obvious white and/or poor red)
Oppss, I don't have this grade but quite easy to find them around....

*Grade D* (worse looking then cherry shrimp)


----------



## TankCleaner (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks for the grading guide!!! It is appreciated.


----------



## PasD (Sep 2, 2006)

I wonder how much the SS grade go for.


----------



## mr.gaboozlebag (Feb 22, 2006)

Sticky maybe?


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

If you have to ask... you can't afford it. LOL

No, seriously, I saw on Aquabid one single class SSS male going for over $300. I closed the page and never went back, so there is no telling what it sold for in the end.

::Shudder::

I guess I will just stick with my B- and see if I can breed in a A or two eventually.


----------



## Buckeye_Robert (Jul 29, 2005)

I thought they stop @ SS
And then use names like 


SS v 
SS tiger tooth
SS v no entry 
SS red sun
....... etc?


----------



## TAF CAF (Jan 12, 2006)

Don't ask me, but I saw the pic of this guy and he sure looked like he rated an extra S.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, $300? Heck, I feel bad spending $20 for 25 RCS!


----------



## mlpzaq52 (Oct 21, 2006)

$20 for 25 rcs?! where??????


----------



## anthonysquire (Jul 18, 2006)

A few posts down talks about a CRS going for $1,500.


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

Updating CRS grading guide, as time moves quality get better:

This is a Crystal Red Shrimp Grading Guide.

*Grade SS* (No-entry, hinomaru + one line)

















*Grade SS* (Double Circle of Sun, hinomaru)
















*Grade S+* (White portion is large with special features like large tiger tooth, large V-bands)
























*Grade S* (Vibrant red and white, large white portion of white)


















*Grade S* (Vibrant red and white, white portion is slightly bigger then red portion)


















*Grade A* (Thin white or with slight to some or no transparence, white and red portion about the same)
























*Grade B*


----------



## argblarg (Aug 7, 2006)

What grade is this? F?

http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/argblarg/fish001.jpg


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

argblarg said:


> What grade is this? F?
> 
> http://i143.photobucket.com/albums/r121/argblarg/fish001.jpg


keke, call it Classic.


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Nice to see an update!


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

So true, But you forgot SSS gold CRS or "bone" Pure white!

-Andrew

Oh, and as you guys see, these pictures are generally from shrimpnow.com! Which is always filled with great shrimp stuff!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I wonder what will be next? White with red polk-a-dots......red with white polk-a-dots. hehehe


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Color Me Blue said:


> I wonder what will be next? White with red polk-a-dots......red with white polk-a-dots. hehehe


Well there is already solid white, next I THINK is the two banded ones just two solid red bands and all the other part is white, they are really cool....

-Andrew


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

Isn't gold known as G grade? And its so weird how CRS are soooo expensive, but I'm one of the people actually willing to spend that kind of money LOL.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

I saw the gold shrimp too at the shrimp site. All white, when I was expecting a gold colored one. LOL It'll be interesting to see where these high grade shrimp go next.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I dont really like the gold CRS, but it seems to be a new trend in Japan, and expensive. I may breed these in the near future.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

sandiegoryu said:


> Isn't gold known as G grade? And its so weird how CRS are soooo expensive, but I'm one of the people actually willing to spend that kind of money LOL.


Nope it's SSS grade. They are super expensive... 



Color Me Blue said:


> I saw the gold shrimp too at the shrimp site. All white, when I was expecting a gold colored one. LOL It'll be interesting to see where these high grade shrimp go next.


Well some of the gold shrimp have golden markings on them, it's more uncommon though. I personally think that in the next years, 5-10 breeders will try and breed a "trademark" shrimp that is different from the others so we will see lots of wierd patterns. I also think that at some point they will just move on to another shrimp. Since this one will go out of style and get booring

-Andrew


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

heh. I think the "classic" looks way better than any of the graded ones above. But many dog breeds that lots of others like are just fugly too.


----------



## ianiwane (Sep 7, 2004)

milalic said:


> Nice to see an update!


This is a bump just for milalic (pedro). And what did you say in the other thread?


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

macclellan said:


> heh. I think the "classic" looks way better than any of the graded ones above. But many dog breeds that lots of others like are just fugly too.


Well, what better way to make a return on your investment than to reclassify the 'culls' as rare and sell them for a boatload of $$$. :icon_lol:


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

ianiwane said:


> This is a bump just for milalic (pedro). And what did you say in the other thread?


not sure what your problem is with me. I have not asked you to bump anything for me. The other thread was moved. It was a for sale thread and not a discussion on grading.

I still stand by what I said. Grading is different between countries. not all places have SS as hino. It is subjective to the seller


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

Color Me Blue said:


> I saw the gold shrimp too at the shrimp site. All white, when I was expecting a gold colored one. LOL It'll be interesting to see where these high grade shrimp go next.


hey,

Golden CRS is a bit yellowish, there is one more type which is bred for whiteness, it is called Snowwhite or Platinum.



Golden:









Snow White:


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

White or gold they are very expensive still in Japan. I paid $150 for 3, and hope to breed them to make more golds. Even if you breed White/Gold you still might end up with striped. Mossman AKA Silane you have some nice shrimp!:biggrin:


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Gabe,

That's no expensive consider they are gold, however, those with volds on chin are not wanted and that's why the price is low, $50 each. Thicker color full color can command a lot more price, that's like SS or SSS grade of CRS.

It's not true that when breed gold, you will get stripes, there are ways to get high white breed true rate of gold.

It is very tedious to breed snow white, careful crosses are needed to ensure whiteness of white and thickness of white.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for the information! I never breed whites or golds. Its new to me I really dont like them I just bought them to breed and sell to the US. Heres what I like.


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

gabeszone247 said:


> Thanks for the information! I never breed whites or golds. Its new to me I really dont like them I just bought them to breed and sell to the US. Heres what I like.


Thank for letting you what you like.

You better breed golden fast, the golden quality in your pic is like cull standard, you better hope those in US will able to differentiate golden quality so they will pay you for them.


----------



## mossman (Oct 25, 2005)

Fish Newb said:


> Well there is already solid white, next I THINK is the two banded ones just two solid red bands and all the other part is white, they are really cool....
> 
> -Andrew


hey,

How about this CRS, does it look neat to u?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xal7SYS4es


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

What is cull standard? Is that good? That shrimp in youtube is wicked! It has one side with strips, and the other side white.


----------



## Suzie Q (Jan 8, 2007)

So the more white, the more expensive?

I like the A grade ones.


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

mossman said:


> hey,
> 
> How about this CRS, does it look neat to u?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Xal7SYS4es


Thats really cool looking, one side Golden and one side stripes? And it's a Diamond! Too cool!



gabeszone247 said:


> What is cull standard? Is that good? That shrimp in youtube is wicked! It has one side with strips, and the other side white.


Cull standard more or less is crap. Its pretty much the worst the breeder has and it's soo bad he would rather sell them super cheap than even bother with them. 

Silane, can you get a solid picture of the shrimp in your video?

-Andrew


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

OMG! I just checked out that shrimp on that link(youtube). That is just crazy! LOL Split personality? hehehe

I have a question regarding some of the markings on CRS:
1. What is tiger tooth? Where is this located on the shrimp?
2. What is V-band? Where is this located on the shrimp? 

Thanks!


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

Bump.....anyone with the answers??? Pleaseeeeeeeeee


----------



## aman74 (Feb 19, 2007)

Color Me Blue said:


> OMG! I just checked out that shrimp on that link(youtube). That is just crazy! LOL Split personality? hehehe
> 
> I have a question regarding some of the markings on CRS:
> 1. What is tiger tooth? Where is this located on the shrimp?
> ...


This page gives a little more info them some out there CRS Info

I feel your frustration though.

I'm thinking of making a grading guide. This info is very hard to come by. People often point to grading guides, etc...but when you look at them the pictures may be poor, they may say the grade pictured, but not tell you why it has received such a grade. The combinations of features needed to receive a "plus", etc... I see these questions asked alot and have yet to find a good guide.

So if anyone out there who is knowledgeable in this area would like to contribute to the gathering of this info please PM me.

Out of my own frustration in finding the info I would like to create a comprehensive source of info to share with the community.


----------



## Color Me Blue (Nov 10, 2005)

aman74: Thank you so much! That is what I was looking for.  Maybe Shawn can add individual pics/drawings for each description/markings. That would REALLY help.


----------

